# Dwarf D .tinctorius Morphs?



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I was wondering how many different dwarf D .tinctorius morphs there are? Also, what size is considered dwarf? I am just interested, thats all .


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't follow the different tinc that well, but I just know of the Dwarf "French Guiana" morph. The adults I have seen the male is about 1.25" and the female was 1.5" I am actually getting ready to head over to the guys house where they are and I will get a better measurement for you


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I see lorenzo's classified as a dwarf morph every once and a while. Its understandable, my pair of lorenzos is not even close to as big as my powder blues. They are probably a little bigger than French Guiana's but still definately a smaller tinc morph.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*Dwarf D .tinctorius Morphs*

I have been told that the following are all dwarf tincs:

Brazilian Yellowheads (Brazilian cobalts)
French Guiana
Bakhuis

I have also noticed that Oyapok (also called Pallid tinc I believe) seems to be small, so maybe they are another dwarfc class tinc?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

I dont know specifically, but i know that the girls from Quality Captives have dwarf cobolt tincs. Maybe you should drop them a line =)


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I think I have heard of oyapoks being considered dwarf too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

*Oyapoks*

My breeding Oyapoks are definately my smallest tinc morph.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Dwarf Tincs*

To the best of my knowledge, there is only one tinc that is 'called' Dwarf. I think the word Dwarf was added to the name to differentiate this Cobalt morph from the full size Surinam cobalts, maybe some more experienced froggers can chime in regarding the naming of this species. Many other tincs, like the ones mentioned above are considered smaller tincs and size wise are grouped with the Dwarfs. 

If we look at other frogs we can make some generalizations regarding the sizes of tincs. 
1. No one has discovered a tinc yet that is the size of a tricolor or pumilio, the 'dwarf' label misleads a lot of people to think there is. 
2. Overall, the sizes of tincs vary from the size of an auratus, to the size of a very large terribilis. My female New River looks like Andre the Giant next to my Terribilis, so there are always exceptions to the rule. 

Hopefully I didn't confuse anyone. Just remember, many of these frogs are named by the importers who bring them into this country. Many of them look the same, so they need to come up with a name that differentiates the new morph from existing ones. 

Melis


----------

